
Show HN: Moonshot – Decrease your turnover by hiring for culture and values fit - KyleTreige
https://moonshotinsights.io
======
duxup
Companies say their culture is X, but people say things they want to be true
all the time. We've seen article about article about how a founder loses
control of what they perceive to be the "culture", mostly pointing to the fact
that you can't control it outright and it's often hard to quantify.

So that was a lot about what culture is and isn't and it just makes me wonder
how this site and people using the service quantify all of this stuff, at all?

The idea here is interesting I'm just, not sure anyone participating is
knowledgeable enough about who they are / if this really would decrease
turnover.

